# Dwarf Warmachine builds



## Partybear (Dec 16, 2010)

I wanted to hear the opinion of any dwarf players regarding warmachine builds.
Me and my friend couldn't decide if a grudge thrower with an engineer and an accuracy rune is worth it! is so darn expensive you can nearly get two! Now its impressive that you can reroll both scatter and artillary dice but i want to know if its worth it!? especially at low points games?


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Depends how lucky you are... the rerolls can win you games, but if you have the luck to not need them then 2 grudge throwers will do you better... personally I would go with the rerolls (artillery dice hate me) but I would always increase the strength of the hits first.


----------



## Gileneas (Oct 2, 2011)

Well you can spend points and have one super reliable weapon, or you could have to weapons and as long as you have decent calls and not horrible luck, you're going to be doing decent damage to any unit that gets hit by two of them in one turn.

So personally I'd take the two throwers or even a thrower and a cannon or organ gun.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

So, if you take one that's twice as accurate, why don't you get two, and you can kill twice as much, regardless if you land on target?

If you're short on models, and your opponent has a small force, a flaming accurate grudge thrower is excellent. I regularly come up against 3 similar units. 

Burning, Accuracy, and Strength
Burning, Strength and Strength
Accuracy, Strength and Strength

Damn near destroys three units a phase, unless I run trolls, in which case, Regeneration is useless against the burning attacks.


----------



## olderplayer (Dec 11, 2009)

It is most common to see strength and accuracy boosted with the engineer being optional. One of the top dwarf players (won two Indy GTs with dwarves this year) regularly boost S +2 and rune of accuracy and sometimes adds the engineer. The S5 hits are optimal in killing effectiveness and in reducing AS of opposing units. 

It is the same principle with rune of forging on cannons being almost automatic because it substantially increases the probability of hitting and reduces the risks of misfires.


----------



## Lord Rahl (Mar 13, 2010)

Always go with the following on Grudge thrower:

Ro Accuracy, Ro Penetrating, Ro Burning
Ro Accuracy, Ro Penetrating, Ro Penetrating
Ro Accuracy, Ro Penetrating

Cannons should have:

Ro Forging, Ro Burning
Ro Forging, Ro Reloading, Ro Burning
Ro Forging

Bolt Throwers have:

Ro Skewering, Ro Penetrating
Ro Penetrating, Ro Penetrating, Ro Penetrating
Also consider Flakksons Ro Seeking if the enemy has lots of flyers.


----------



## Partybear (Dec 16, 2010)

Cheers for the responses guys I posted this a while ago and since then iv used 
Ro Accuracy, Ro Penetrating, Ro Burning, it just ticks all the boxes, i only play 1k so i usually add either an organ gun or a cheap bolt thrower with an engineer.


----------

